# Personal VTOL aircraft. No license required



## richg99 (Jul 15, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=45&v=Jcpq6XYYoY4

https://newatlas.com/blackfly-vtol-aircraft/55445/

No price yet, of course.

I WANT one of these!!! rich


----------



## richg99 (Jul 16, 2018)

Here you go. $8,500.00 list price. Sold for $7,500.00 Just a representation of one type of "No License Required" plane that you can buy these days. This is NO KITE! Ha Ha Watch the video. 
rich

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQKTN9tOptM


----------



## handyandy (Jul 16, 2018)

Pretty cool would be fun to have one, but not sure I ever would buy one. I'd probably kill myself on it.


----------



## Scott F (Jul 16, 2018)

With all the regulations concerning unmanned drones, I can’t believe you wouldn’t need a license to pilot one of these.


----------



## GTS225 (Jul 16, 2018)

Scott F said:


> With all the regulations concerning unmanned drones, I can’t believe you wouldn’t need a license to pilot one of these.


*********************************************************************************************

And most people would believe as you do, Scott. But, nope.....part 103 of the FAA's own regulations allow non-licensed flight in what is termed an "ultralight" aircraft. There are five very basic rules governing what an ultralight is.
It may not weigh any more than 254 lbs., flight ready.
Stall speed not greater than (approx.) 24mph, level forward flight.
Max speed not greater than (approx.) 63MPH, level forward flight. 
May carry one human only.
Max fuel, 30 lbs, (or about five gallons).
There are also regulations governing where it may be flown, such as no flight over a "congested" area. (cities, high traffic carnivals or gatherings, etc.)
Most ultralights are a fixed wing, conventional airplane, but there have been a few true helicopters, many gyrocopters, and a moderate amount of biplanes, mostly styled after WW1 aircraft.

Just a quick "crash" course as to what an ultralight is.

Roger


----------



## handyandy (Jul 19, 2018)

probably less stringent on ultralight air crafts than they are drones cause you don't see many ultralights or many people into them. I'd venture to say many with them understand air crafts and how to fly them, and accidents/issues are seldom. Drones well every tom dick and harry is getting one now, and trying to fly it everywhere then crashing it in places it shouldn't be. They didn't start making so many drone rules till there were a lot of issues with them.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm waiting for them to come up with something that will allow me to VTOL my boat to the lake.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 21, 2018)

one thing i did observe/learn while working at the medical examiners office (state morgue), the ONLY decedents that came in from plane crashes were "non-lincensed, experimental pilots". so no homebuilt, or experimental craft for me.


----------



## Crazyboat (Jul 21, 2018)

If you could set me up in one of these....

https://www.wigetworks.com/airfish-3-gallery/


----------



## GTS225 (Jul 22, 2018)

Crazyboat said:


> If you could set me up in one of these....
> 
> https://www.wigetworks.com/airfish-3-gallery/


***************************************************************************

Yeah, it looks neat, but the design is such that it'll never really "fly" in the traditional sense. It'll cruise over water quite nicely, but that "WIGE" part of it's name stands for "wing in ground effect". That means that what is going on is a big air pressure cushion holding the craft up, as long as it's altitude never goes over a few feet from the surface, maybe as much as 20 feet, but that's all it can do.
It certainly does help break contact with the water, and lets the craft cruise at much higher speeds than a boat, but it's still limited by needing the ground effect air cushion.

Roger


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 22, 2018)

Crazyboat said:


> If you could set me up in one of these....
> 
> https://www.wigetworks.com/airfish-3-gallery/




I see these routinely buzzing over (and on) one of the lakes I frequent. In fact, the lake in the background of the pic's is where I go about half the time. The factory for these is in a town not far from the lake which probably explains why they are so commonly seen.


----------



## eshaw (Jul 22, 2018)

Some expensive toys there.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 22, 2018)

Yeah, but no place to mount down riggers, so I'll pass. LOL


----------



## GTS225 (Jul 23, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Yeah, but no place to mount down riggers, so I'll pass. LOL


********************************************************************************

Now, that's some funny shi..., uh, stuff right there, I don't care who ya are. :LOL2: =D> 

Roger


----------



## handyandy (Jul 25, 2018)

if it was legal it would be awesome to swoop in on a flock of feeding sky carp (snow Geese) in a field and light into them a semi auto 12 gauge. 

Before everyone gets torn over that comment understand that snow geese have become really over populated, and already have a spring season with no bag limit, you can use electronic callers, and no shell limit for you gun. They fly in huge flocks by the thousands, and despite being able to use e callers can still be a challenge cause it's very hard to know where the birds will want to feed and get the birds to come into shooting range of a 12 gauge with steel shot. I use to be big into hunting them in Missouri when I live there, we got a pretty good migration of them there. Indiana sucks for them though we hardly see any migrating through here.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 27, 2018)

Andy, it is a "pusher" so you could take them on the wing without worrying too much about taking the prop out. :LOL2:


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 27, 2018)

handyandy said:


> Pretty cool would be fun to have one, but not sure I ever would buy one. I'd probably kill myself on it.



But on the list of all the ways to kill yourself, this is a pretty good one.


----------



## eshaw (Jul 27, 2018)

handyandy said:


> if it was legal it would be awesome to swoop in on a flock of feeding sky carp (snow Geese) in a field and light into them a semi auto 12 gauge.
> 
> Before everyone gets torn over that comment understand that snow geese have become really over populated, and already have a spring season with no bag limit, you can use electronic callers, and no shell limit for you gun. They fly in huge flocks by the thousands, and despite being able to use e callers can still be a challenge cause it's very hard to know where the birds will want to feed and get the birds to come into shooting range of a 12 gauge with steel shot. I use to be big into hunting them in Missouri when I live there, we got a pretty good migration of them there. Indiana sucks for them though we hardly see any migrating through here.



That's what gets me, they remove all the restrictions, except for the shot type that is, but where they do it the birds aren't passing through. Used to be when I was a kid there would be thousands of them in SW Iowa but you really do see them like they used to be. And when you do see them there isn't a season in place to hunt them. You're right too, their population has doubled.


----------

